
Evolutionary Psychology, Sort Of - reedlaw
http://www.fredoneverything.net/gnxp.shtml
======
Tichy
Not sure if it is fair to call something "pure speculation", just because the
exact mechanisms are not yet known. Are there not different degrees of
likelihoods? Strictly speaking we can not prove it yet, but given everything
we know (complex systems, chemistry, history of earth,...), self-synthesis of
life seems still more plausible than a god-like creator. Of course we haven't
proved it yet, but at least it seems to warrant further research. And I claim
that isn't arbitrary - one could research all sorts of things, maybe we could
try to build a big telescope to talk to god or whatever - but some approaches,
paths of research seem more promising than others.

------
fexl
Right Fred. Khan could have responded maturely, either answering your
questions or acknowledging that he doesn't yet know the answers. Feynman
probably would have said something like "good point Fred, those are exactly
the kinds of questions that need answering, and that's where science begins."

------
messel
Fun read poking at the spark of life, and how science imitates religion. What
a shame.

